
The euro: A transfer union from the start - hhs
https://voxeu.org/article/euro-transfer-union-start
======
raxxorrax
Exactly what people feared and what was promised that it wouldn't ever happen.
In Germany, the current right-leaning party is currently satiated with extreme
voices. But several years ago that was still different. They had some
economist voices that correctly predicted the current dilemma. Given, those
already left the party because of the surfacing extremism. But for that the
other political parties are even more to blame in my opinion. Overall the
current situation of the EU is barely acceptable.

